# Seagull M172S



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

today I'd like to introduce You tne next Seagull - widespread m172s.

The watch has a "retrograde" date ("retrograde" means that after reaching the end, the hand "jumps" back to the beginning), visible balance (Seagull call it "flying whell"), and a power reserve indicator.










I do not know whether it's a Seagull design, because it is very common, and it is not clear whose is the origin. But the implementation again is excellent. Guilouched dial with precise sun-shaped semi-dials for "improvements". Although the dial has five arrows, all data are clear and readable at a glance. The font for the numbers of hours is an elegant choice, for the other texts - a small but legible enough. Very nice bright color spot is the red mark for the end of the reserve. The overall visual effect is harmonious, symmetrical and well balanced.










The back - what a surprise  - again a see-through. The movement is ST2505, nicely treated to be beautiful, still it will be seen from time to time. Blue screws, waves, exactly what the customer wants . I do not know why Seagull prints the model number of the rear window, maybe they're using the same caps and don't want to mix them 










Steel case, sapphire glass, "fake" screws on the lugs and S-branded crown.










To finish the general appearance, lets mention the quality leather strap and branded "double butterfly" clasp.










Comparing it with Parnis, it has obviously much more sophisticated details and perfect finish, which significantly distinguish Seagull from the OEM version. I had a Timex with a similar movement, and it was also very good looking, but I definitely give preference to this Seagull.

Once again, I hope you liked it.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice watch! :thumbsup:

Thank you for the interesting review, I appreciate it very much. :yes:


----------

